# Splinter Cell : Double Agent - Aufl&ouml;sung &auml;ndern?



## Mourning-Blade (17. September 2009)

Hi,ich hab mir nach langer Splinter Cell Abstinenz  (Hab nur das erste gespielt) mir jetzt mal die Complete Box da aus der Pyramide geholt, und wollte mal mit Double Agent anfangen..

  Nur kann ich die Auflösung nicht höher als 1280 x 1024 stellen, also im Grafikmenu gehts nur von 640 x 480 bis 1280 x 1024, was höheres gibts gar nicht zum auswählen.

  Native Auflösung ist 1920 x 1080, LG W2353V, Radeon 4850 mit Catalyst 9.9 , DirectX 10.1 und 9 aktuell, Patch 1.2 installiert.

  Jemand ne Ahnung was da schief läuft,oder ob das normal ist?


----------



## SaPass (18. September 2009)

Du bist nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, sagt mir mein Freund google.

Schau mal hier

 Damit sollte dein Problem gelöst sein.


----------



## Mourning-Blade (18. September 2009)

Wunderbar, danach hatte ich gesucht^^  Funktioniert wunderbar, viel schöner siehts zwar immer noch nich aus,aber es geht


----------

